# Peppered Cory Q



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hi
I just put a peppered cory in my 20 gallon. He keeps swimming to the top of the tank and then back down again. I know he should hang out on the bottom. Any ideas what would make him do this? Is it normal for him to do this in a new home? No other fish go to the top like this. 

I have an airstone and a bubble maker on opposite ends of the tank. I have a filter for a 50 ga tank on my 20 ga (aquaclear 50). There should be plenty of water movement to create good airation, but all I can think is maybe he wants more air. 

Parameters as of today:
Ph 8.0
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate between 5 and 10
Temp 80 degrees (am going to turn this down a little in hopes that will help)

There is some salt in the tank but this is less than recommended as it was added some time ago, I only added half of the usual amount, and I have not added it back into the tank with water changes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its normal to do this for a few days. We call it "measuring the tank". He should settle down soon, but do keep a close eye on water quality. Cories are the first to go when the water gets foul.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

lol my old metae cory used to come to the top and eat flake food during feeding time, but eh got really old and died =(. but yea thats normal, just keep checking your parameters weekly.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh they do this but u should get some more they like to be in a school so if u could get like 3 more that would be great


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

yeah frogman, check the signature  I can't add everything at once, still stocking this tank. I have been adding fish weekly as long as there are no changes in my water quality. Should be fully stocked by the end of July. 

Thanks for this, it scared me! He seems to be checking out the entire tank. It is interesting to watch. I have not seen another fish do this. The Ottos just swam to the nearest wall and latched on, but they are also exploring, and interestingly they are doing this as a pair, often right next to each other. 

It is nice to finally have some variety in there! Now to just finish out the shoals!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

he is getting air from the surface, since you have an air stone the water has oxygen, so the dashes mean that he is stressed in some way. My bet is that he needs more Corydoras, they need groups of 3 or more. They also dash to the surface due to water conditions but yours are good. My suggestion, which i will guarantee to work. Pick up 3 more Corydoras.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If it is stress my guess is that it was 2 fold: 1 that he was just moved from a fish store to a new tank and 2. that he is in there alone and not with friends. 

Again, I know that he needs friends. All of my fish also need to not be overstocked in one weekend. He will not be alone for long. My concern was that something else was wrong. By the end of July all of my shoals, which are ALL low on numbers, will be full. 

He seems better today, much less of the swimming to the top and back. He is looking for food now. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

I think he is just settling in.  My cories still go to the top for air every once in awhile, but usually when you first add them to the tank, they seem a little more nervous. They are very curious fish, so he's also most likely checking things out too.

I know you are stocking slowly and I think that is a great idea, but in the future, I'd add cories 2 at a time, since they are social fish. That way they'll have them a little group eventually and feel more secure. 

Its also a good idea to lower the temp a bit like you mentioned in your original post. Cories like it a tad cooler, around 76F or so...78F would even work.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am going to get 2 more cories next week, so hopefully he can make it the week okay. He is pretty shy. He is the biggest dude in there and the hardest to find!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

they do camouflage well in the right foliage.  Since its only a 20 gallon 6 will be plenty, and he wont be so shy when you get more and they all settle in. I think the best Cory behavior is really seen when the shoals are 15+ individuals but obviously a 20 gallon couldn't support that many fish.

Also i would like to say that make sure that they have cover in the form of caves or plants to hide in or under. Just make sure to make the opening facing the front of the aquarium so you can see them even though they feel secure, you can see them easily. good luck with them


----------

